# ****Please help others by sharing Transfer day and cycle length on BFP FETs ****



## iklefeet (Jan 28, 2015)

I am really interested in understanding the link between cycle length,  transfer day and FET success as so many clinics use a one size fits all approach.

Please provide your successful/ unsuccessful cycle details:

1. Length of cycle at time of FET?

2. Age at time of transfer (optional if sensitive)

2. Medicated Cycle or Natural?

3. Day of Transfer e.g day 18

4. Age of embryo (1day, 2 day,  3 day,  morula, 5/6 day blast)

5. Outcome: BFN, BFP- Live-birth, BFP - CP, BFP - Mmc or MC

6. Any additional info that might be useful. 

Thanks so much to anyone willing to share information
Thanks Ikle x


----------



## ZC (Mar 14, 2016)

Two FETs so far 

1. Length of cycle at time of FET? 
28 
32

2. Age at time of transfer (optional if sensitive) 44
44

2. Medicated Cycle or Natural? Medicated

3. Day of Transfer e.g day 18 
Day 24 
Day 24 

4. Age of embryo (1day, 2 day,  3 day,  morula, 5/6 day blast) 
5 day perfect blast both times 

5. Outcome: BFN, BFP- Live-birth, BFP - CP, BFP - Mmc or MC
Chemical 
BFN  

6. Any additional info that might be useful. 
Previously transferred day 24 and BFP at age 42 Same protocol 
Both are DE so age probably irrelevant 
I think it’s the progesterone start that matters and knowing what type of progesterone your body prefers (IM vaginal sub cutaneous or a mix)


----------



## Flyby (Feb 25, 2012)

Was having 24 days cycles in general and would normally ovulate on cycle day 11/12… 

However on the successful cycle (FET) I ovulated on cycle day 9 and transfer (6 day blastocysts) was on cycle day 13, 4 days after ovulation in the afternoon, as it was thought to be more beneficial for the implantation window (as embryos from older ladies are sometimes a bit slower to develop).

I was 44 at the time of transfer.

I was taking oestrogen to prevent ovulation but ovulated anyway, so it was kind of a natural cycle in the end, although I did start taking progesterone the day before transfer and up to 12 weeks gestation.


----------



## BEmama (Jun 24, 2018)

1. Length of cycle at time of FET?  Extremely unpredictable, I've had cycles anywhere between 90 and 20 days

2. Age at time of transfer (optional if sensitive)  32

2. Medicated Cycle or Natural?  Medicated (in part because of cycle length) 

3. Day of Transfer e.g day 18  Day 18

4. Age of embryo (1day, 2 day,  3 day,  morula, 5/6 day blast)  5 day blast

5. Outcome: BFN, BFP- Live-birth, BFP - CP, BFP - Mmc or MC  Live birth


----------

